
Ask HN: Who do you bank with? - cripblip
I&#x27;m in the US, things I would like:<p>1. app based two factor auth<p>2. ability to create read only credentials for aggregator sites such as Personal Capital<p>I&#x27;m currently with Chase, 1. is via sms, 2) is only available via their business account and they do not seem interested in providing for personal.<p>The only financial platform I have seen that provide both is Betterment, which guides the setup as part of account opening.
======
askafriend
I use Schwab for brokerage and checking. They have a great global ATM fee
reimbursement (you essentially never have to worry about pulling cash from any
ATM, anywhere). They also have some of the better technology to support their
services that I've seen (mobile apps, 2FA, TouchID support, etc).

I also recommend a separate account in Ally Bank for an emergency-fund because
they have a great high-yield 1.20% interest rate saving account. The catch is
that they're online-only, but that's fine since it'll only be used for
emergency assets.

------
confounded
A credit union!

2FA could be better (also SMS), but being a small outfit they put me in touch
with the PM responsible and I’ve got better options on his roadmap.

Not to mention no ATM fees, no aggressive upsells/marketing, and all of the
other good things that generally come with Credit Unions.

~~~
cripblip
Good point about being closer to the PM, I don't think the feedback gets to
the right place in the larger organizations; will take a look, thanks!

------
tylergetsay
Charles Schwab. It's linked to my brokerage account, I have a 2fa branded fob
they provided for free. Sometimes doing simple things like opening a savings
account require paper forms, but overall they're awesome. They give unlimited
ATM fee refunds and free international withdraws.

------
throwaway613834
Can I ask why app-based 2FA is significant to you? If you're on your phone,
wouldn't someone who can access your password manager on it also be able to
access your 2FA app on it?

~~~
cripblip
Phone numbers can be remapped to new sim cards:

[https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2016/08/12/sms-or-
authentic...](https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2016/08/12/sms-or-
authenticator-app-which-is-better-for-two-factor-authentication/)

~~~
throwaway613834
I'm confused, how is this relevant? I was asking about app-based 2FA.

~~~
cripblip
That would require physical access to my phone, and access to the content on
it, vs convincing a telephone company to transfer my cell number to a
different sim. I'm less concerned about the former.

I may be misunderstanding your question?

~~~
throwaway613834
I think you inserted SMS into this where was none? I was never suggesting he
use SMS over this.

~~~
asidiali
He said he’s currently using SMS so it’s natural to back-track your question
to SMS based 2FA. The reason he wants to use app-based could very well be the
one stated above - because the [main] alternative is easy to hack remotely,
and that required physical proximity is a feature in this case.

~~~
throwaway613834
Huh, I see. I didn't get the impression he's using SMS. I thought he was just
describing the feature Chase offered, not that he was actually using it. I'm
not asking about SMS 2FA at all, I'm asking what app-based 2FA itself would
protect against. It seems like an extra step that wouldn't really help
anything.

------
bob1029
I currently bank with Fidelity. You can get a Symantec-compatible 2FA token
set up with them (I use the android app).

They have a wide range of demand deposit as well as investment products you
can sign up for completely online (assuming you pass your KBA quiz). Accounts
are fairly well integrated into their online banking UI, and if your company
401k is also serviced by Fidelity, you can add it along with your other
fidelity accounts (this is why I had originally moved to this platform).

Unfortunately, I do not believe they support "read-only" credentials at this
time. My experience in this industry tells me this will not be coming to a
"mainstream" banking platform any time soon with all of the regulatory chaos
that is being anticipated right now. Smaller banking platforms like Ally are
more likely to pick up features you are looking for.

~~~
iends
.07% interest is kinda low. You can get 1% or better these days with some
banks/credit unions.

------
nasredin
Careful! If you combine the two evils you may crash this site!

I.E....

Ask HN: Who do you bank with and who is your ISP and what do you think
ab#€£¥NO CARRIER

------
quickthrower2
In Australia. I use the mortgage offset. Switching to get lower rates with
resimac.

------
clementmas
N26 is a good mobile bank in Europe.

------
arisAlexis
Bitcoin

------
grover_hartmann
Bitcoin.

~~~
grover_hartmann
What's the reason for the downvote? Are you guys getting paid by Jamie Dimon
to downvote bitcoin users?

~~~
jotjotzzz
Bitcoin's not a bank, silly! Though -- at this point in time, it probably
offers better rates than banks, lol.

P.S. Banks as in, FDIC insured institutions.

~~~
grover_hartmann
Bitcoin is not a bank, with Bitcoin you are your own bank.

